# Cannot view website internally



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a windows 2003 standard IIS 6.0 and I've set up a website with host header. For some reason, I cannot view the website internally but i can view it externally. I've opened up port forwarding on my firewall/router. Does anybody else know why I'm not able to view it internally?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This is most likely an issue with your network and the way it's set up. Please provide some details on how things are set up.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I ran into the same thing.
Your router isn't going to forward on the local network.
What I did was to do a web search for public proxy
servers and set my network to use that when I want to
check my site.
A proxy server will make the request for the site then
forward it to your browser,so your network doesn't think it's local.


----------



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a sonicwall firewall with public IP A.B.C.D that is forwarding port 80 to 172.16.1.20 (web server). I created a new website with assigned IP 172.16.1.20 with tcp port 80. The DNS name is pointed to A.B.C.D and is accessible from outside. But when i browse the website from within the server, I get page cannot be found.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Are you trying to get to it with the internal IP address or the DNS name.


----------



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

How do I set up the public proxy server?


----------



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

the proxy server thing worked. Thanks


----------



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Is there another solution to this problem? The proxy servers i use does not last very long.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Can you describe how your network is layed out?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

have you tried accessing it using the server name for the URL?

i.e. http//localserver


----------



## Ychiu21 (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't use localhost because it's hosting multiple websites instead of using default website.


----------

